# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Silmee, Toshiba Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toshiba Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toshiba unveils Silmee W20/W21 health trackers"

by Brad Linder 
July 30, 2015

----------

